
Show HN: Redux Preboiled – TypeScript-friendly Redux helpers, served à la carte - denisw
https://github.com/denisw/redux-preboiled
======
echeese
I am not too well-versed in TypeScript, but it would be nice if I could verify
at compile time that I am not mutating state in my reducers.

~~~
denisw
Author of Redux Preboiled here.

This is an interesting idea! However, it's currently a bit difficult to define
a value as completely readonly in TypeScript. See this GitHub issue:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/issues/13923](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/issues/13923)

